# Canon Edge Program India



## bhanu2217 (Dec 13, 2007)

Did anyone buy Canon Eos(400D) camera recently and received Canon Digital SLR Pro Kit(Sturdy Camera Bag, Smart Cap, Jacket)? 
* Can u please upload the picture of the bag that you got free? *
 I don't know when exactly i will get the kit it says 14 days in the e-mail? 

*Please upload the pictures of free gifts that you got with the camera under canon edge program.*

*Free Gifts with canon EOS DSLR

*1. Canon Digital SLR Pro Kit(Sturdy Camera Bag, Smart Cap, Jacket) Rs2000. 
 2. A hand book on digital photography Rs500. 
 3. Digital Photography training Coupon Rs2500. 
 4. Complimentary lens & Sensor Cleaning Rs3000. 
 5. Discounts on lens and Accessories Rs1500. 
 6. Discounts on Digital photography courses Rs6000. 
 7. Free Return Air Ticket. Rs10,000.  
 8. 0% finance Facility Rs4400. 
 9. 1GB CF Card Rs2100. 
 10. 1 year extended Warranty Rs3000. 

* Total Price of Free Gifts Rs35,000. *

 Haven't Got it yet. Prices as mentioned by Canon in the Ad. 

*  *Condition Apply* *

->Digital Photography training session for a day only @  School of Convergence(Delhi) & The Shari Academy(Mumbai). 

 ->Discount on selected digital photography courses only @ School of Convergence(Delhi) & The Shari Academy(Mumbai). 

 ->Complimentary free sensor and lens cleaning @ select canon outlet.

http://canon.co.in/EOSCamera/new/canonedge.htm


----------

